# 偏心



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently reading an article in Chinese where they mentioned the word 偏心. I was wondering, what is the most common meaning for this word? For example, there is a big difference between someone just being biased or prejudiced and being eccentric. Is eccentricity a common association with this word?
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

'偏' means being deviated from the expected, usual, or normal position or path. '偏心' always means being biased (i.e. favouring one over the other(s).)


----------



## yuechu

An electronic dictionary I use mentions "eccentric" but it's good to know that this is not the more common meaning! (Would you say that it's a mistake?)
Thanks, SimonTsai!


----------



## Jack12345

偏心，biased. Not eccentrc.
If "eccentric" used in geometry, it is 不同圆心的，but not 偏心. For example, "eccentric circle" is 偏心圆。


----------



## yuechu

Ah, that must be it. Thanks, Jack12345!


----------



## chronotrigger

It means giving someone an undue favor over other members. For example a father may "偏心" the youngest son, among his other siblings.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, I see. Thanks, chonotrigger! 
(I love Chrono Trigger too! (I'm assuming you're a fan?))


----------



## chronotrigger

Actually just picked up the game on an emulator before registration, and it the name popped up   More of a Zelda fan.


----------



## yuechu

Zelda games are great too. Welcome to the forums, Chronotrigger!


----------



## chronotrigger

Thanks, can you help with an English phrase? What does "prepare for breach!" mean? For example when two navy ships are about to collide, an officer shout out this phrase.
What does it mean?


----------



## yuechu

Hi again,
You may have to open a new thread for that question (asking for a translation on this forum, or an explanation on the English Only forum), but I think that it may correspond to this meaning of "breach": "a gap made in a wall, fortification, line of soldiers, etc.; rift; fissure."
Hope this helps!


----------



## Oswinw011

偏心，谓心存偏向，不公正。
[partiality;bias] 对某人或某物的偏爱
The teacher shows partiality to him. / 老师对他偏心。
Parents are frequently inclined.
父母往往是有偏心的。
Mrs. Bolton's account of the transaction was not, it may be imagined, entirely an impartial narrative.
可以想象，包尔顿太太对这件事的叙述，不是毫无偏心的


----------



## brofeelgood

偏心: To play favourites or show favouritism, i.e. give preferential treatment to someone.

"Prepare for breach!" means enemy forces are about to penetrate your line of defence and everybody needs to get ready for it.
防线即将被敌军攻破, 大家要做好准备.


----------



## chronotrigger

brofeelgood said:


> 偏心: To play favourites or show favouritism, i.e. give preferential treatment to someone.
> 
> "Prepare for breach!" means enemy forces are about to penetrate your line of defence and everybody needs to get ready for it.
> 防线即将被敌军攻破, 大家要做好准备.


Thank you brofeelgood! This explains. The meaning is somewhat self-evident, though making me feel uncertain without reliable clarification.


----------

